# Benimar Perseo 680CM - A review



## Maverick (May 9, 2005)

I have finally got around to writing a review of sorts on our Benimar that you can read here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=MReviews&op=show&rid=41

Forgot to include the pics!


----------

